# Krebse und Muscheln als Köder???



## Angeldust (8. September 2003)

Am Wochenende hab ich ein neues Gewässer Ausprobiert. Ein mitterlgroßer Weiher. Ist bei Karpfenanglern beliebt da Nachtangeln erlaubt. (die betreiben villeicht ein Aufwand!)

Ich konnte allerdings nur einige Brassen bis 25 cm überlisten, obwohl ich mit Spezial Rotaugenmix angefüttert habe.

Dabei hab ich mit Pose und mit Multipicker und Futterkorb gefischt hab. Dabei hab ich zuerst aber 4 Krebse rausgeholt. Es müssen "Edelkrebse" gewesen sein, braun und ca. 10 cm groß. Daneben waren im Ufferbereich einige größere Muscheln zu sehen, sie waren leicht geöfnet und man konnte das weiße Fleisch sehen. 

Hat jemand von euch schon mal Krebse oder Muscheln als Köder verwendet oder sonst wie verwertet?


----------



## The_Duke (8. September 2003)

Hi Angeldust!

Vorsicht bei der Verwertung und Verwendung von Krebsen und/oder Muscheln!
Das saarländische Fischereigesetz lässt da wenig Spielraum, da der Europäische Flusskrebs, der Steinkrebs, die Flussperlmuschel, die Große und Kleine Flussmuschel, die Große und Kleine Teichmuschel, sowie die Malermuschel ganzjährig und streng geschützt sind! Somit sind sie auch als Köder tabu!
Wenn du nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen kannst um was es sich handelt, dann lieber Finger weg! Da kannst du ganz flott in Teufels Küche kommen...


----------



## Norwegenprofi (8. September 2003)

Nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis Angeldust. Es ist verboten Krebse, Muscheln und Fischnährtiere oder besonders geschützte Arten als Köder zu verwenden. Gut ist mal wieder so ein "Gummiparagraph", insbesondere wenn ich an Hecht Zander & co. unter Beziehung von toten Köderfisch denke. Aber Krebstiere und Muscheln ist da schon eindeutiger. Ich glaube aber den amerikanischen Flußkrebs kann man bei einer bestimmten Größe verwerten. Da möchte ich mich aber nicht fest legen.


----------



## Norwegenprofi (8. September 2003)

@The_Duke

siehste jetzt warst Du schneller. :m


----------



## The_Duke (8. September 2003)

*lol* seit ich das Board kenne, liebe ich die langweiligen Nachtschichten 

Im saarländischen Fischereigesetz ist der Ami-Krebs nicht erwähnt, allerdings findet er sich in den meisten anderen Landesfischereigesetzen mit einem Schonmaß von 8-10cm, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin traue ich mir nicht zu, die verschiedenen Krebsarten zweifelsfrei zu unterscheiden und deswegen lass ich da lieber die Finger weg!


----------



## Norwegenprofi (8. September 2003)

Für`s Angelboard noch bezahlt werden. :q  Superhypergenial. :q 

Ich kenne gar keinen anderen Krebs. Da ich Ihn schon als Kind gesammelt und gegessen habe. Oberlecker.


----------



## Angeldust (8. September 2003)

Nein der war es nicht. Hab mal bei Angeltreff nachgeschaut, also von der Farbe her sollte es dieser sein:

http://www.angeltreff.org/fische/andere_wassertiere/edelkrebs/edelkrebs.html

Übrigens ist der Weiher in Frankreich, ca. 30 Km von Saarbrücken, und wird von der Gemeinde unterhalten. Am Parkplatz sind die Angelbestimmungen ausgehängt, werde mal schauen ob sich was über Krebse und Muscheln findet. Ist natürlich auf französisch!

Sollte es sich um geschützte Arten handeln werde ich natürlich davon Abstand nehmen, diese als Köder zu verwenden. 

Allerdings ist in der aktuellen Ausgabe von "Raubfisch" ein Artikel über Kunstköder in Krebsform-soll auf Zander gut gehen!? Allerdings erschienen mir die Krebse etwas zu groß als Zanderköder. An dem Gewässer wird viel auf Zander gefischt, allerdings eher mit Pose und  t o t e m Köderfisch.


----------



## Veit (8. September 2003)

Ich bin bei ungewöhnlichen Ködern immer ein wenig skeptisch, zumal ich mit herkömmlichen Ködern auch ausreichend Erfolg habe.
Dennoch gehören Krebse und Muscheln zum festen Speiseplan vieler Fischarten. Gerade Karpfen werden nicht umsonst oft in der Nähe von Muschelbänken gefangen. Schon oft habe ich in verschiedenen Angelzeitschriften gelesen, dass Krebs- oder Garnelenfleisch auch ein sehr guter Aalködern ist. An Gewässern, wo viele Wollhandkrabben vorkommen, werden diese auch deshalb besonders gerne als Aalköder eingesetzt, weil sie von den anderen Krabben nur selten attackiert werden.
Wenn du mit gewöhnlichen Ködern wenig Erfolg hattest, ist ein Stück Muschelfleisch oder auch ein frisch gehäuteter Krebs auf jeden Fall mal ein Versuch wert. Ich würde empfelen die Köder per Ködernadel auf den Haken zu sehen.
Berichte mal ob du was damit fängst.


----------



## Angeldust (8. September 2003)

Ja es sind schon etwas ungewönliche Köder, aber es erscheint mir logisch wenn diese in dem Gewässer vorkommen.

Werde es wohl ersmal mit Muschelfleisch probieren, villeicht erwische ich enen Karpfen. 

Hab auch gelesen das Zander z.b sich auch von Krebsen ernähren, die sind aber wohl was für die ganz großen - ich meine die lassen sich nicht so einfach auffressen oder?

Übrigens ein Bekannter hat dort letzten monat eine Wels von 1,2 metern erwischt, beim Nachtangeln mit Boilis?!?


----------



## arno (13. November 2003)

Moin!
Norwegenprofi!
Dein Bild ist der Amerikanische Flußkrebs!!!
Ich wüste aber nicht das der unter naturschutz steht!!!


----------



## nikmark (13. November 2003)

Jau,
das ist ein Ami und nicht geschützt !!
Den solltest du sogar mitnehmen oder anders verwerten ;-)

Nikmark


----------



## Norwegenprofi (14. November 2003)

@arno & nikmark

Danke Euch. Hatte ich aber oben schon geschrieben.   Hier bei uns in Brandenburg hat er ein Mindestmaß von 8 cm. Aber angeln darf man glaube nicht mit ihm. #t :m


----------



## gismowolf (14. November 2003)

@ Angeldust
Bachflohkrebse(Gammarus)bilden einen großen Anteil der Nahrung
unserer heimischen Fischarten.Um welche zu fangen mußt Du nur
ein Büschel Kraut über ein Gefäß halten,dann lassen sie sich herunterfallen.3 bis 4 Stück auf einem 8-er Haken sind ein enorm fängiger Köder und Du kannst mit Muscheln , Krebsen und den Schutzbestimmungen nicht in Konflikt geraten!


----------



## Mucki (14. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,
Mit Interesse hab ich Eure postings gelesen.

Grundsätzlich ist zu sagen das Krebse super Aalköder sind. Auch andere wie Karpfen, Wels usw. lassen sich gut damit fangen.

Wovor ich aber mit Nachdruck warnen möchte falls ihr wirklich Krebse als Köder verwenden möchtet ist, das Ihr dies Tiere nur in dem Gewässer verwendet in dem Ihr sie auch gefangen habt.

Insbesonders der "Ami" ist ein permanenter Wirt und Überträger der Krebspest. 
Das gilt aber auch für alle anderen Krebsarten wenn sie zusammen mit dem AMi oder auch dem Kamber oder Galizier vorkommen.

Das Einbringen dieser fremden Krebsarten in andere Gewässer, eventuell sogar in Krebspest freie, ist unverantwortlich.

Die Übertragung der Krebspestsporen, es handelt sich ja um einen Pilz, ist auch möglich wenn nasse Angeln oder Gerätschaften von einem Gewässer ins andere verbracht werden.
Man spricht sogar davon das Badegäste dafür verantwortlich sein können, weil die Pilzsporen sogar auf trockener Badekleidung überleben können.

Also seid bitte vorsichtig, wenn Ihr Krebse als Köder benutzt. 

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## havkat (14. November 2003)

Moin!

Von Muscheln würde ich generell die Finger lassen!
Meines Wissens sind alle heimischen Süßwassermuscheln geschützt!

Mit Signalkrebsen habe ich schon konkrete Aale gefangen. Wieviel Krebse ich schon beim Ausweiden von Aalen/Barschen/Zandern gefunden habe könnte ich nicht genau sagen........ ´ne Menge jendenfalls.

Ein künstlicher Krebs ist besimmt einen Versuch wert. Gibt sogar Gummikrebse mit aufschwimmenden "Scheren". Während einer Einholpause richten sie sich auf und imititieren einen Kneifer in typischer Abwehrhaltung.

Die Amis haben mit den Dingern gute Erfolge auf Schwarzbarsche.


----------



## havelhai (14. November 2003)

Der deutsche Edelkrebs ist seit einer Krebspest in Brandenburg fast ausgestorben und kommt nur noch in wenigen, isolierten Gewässern vor.  

Ansonsten sind Krebse sehr gute Köder auf Aale und Zander. Ich habe häufig welche gefangen, die sich vollgestopft hatten. Karpfen stehen sehr auf Muscheln. Meine frühere Beststelle (inzwischen wegen Überfischung des Bestandes nicht in "Betrieb") war unmittelbar über einer Muschelbank und der Mageninhalt der gefangenen Karpfen war eindeutig.

Wegen eindeutiger Verbotsregelungen angle ich nur noch mit Kunstköder, z.B. dunkelrote Doppelschwanztwister (so sieht ein gehäuteter Krebs aus!)

PS - Krebs schmeckt gut, fast zu schade als Angelköder!


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (19. November 2003)

Moin Leutz,
also bei uns (in Ostfriesland)muss man die Wollhandkrabben sogar töten da die  hier eine regelrechte Plage sind.Hab sogar schon mal ne Bisamratte mit aufgeschlitztem Bauch geshen in dem Brassen und Krabben warn.Die Aale und Zander bei uns sind dementsprechend auch fett.Hab aba noch nie selbst mit Krabben geangelt.Aber kleiner Tipp Granat(Nordseekrabben)sollen sehr fängig auf Aal und Zander sein.


----------



## spinnracer (1. Dezember 2003)

Grundsätzlich rate ich davon ab den Marmorkrebs als Köder  zu verwenden. Der Marmorkrebs ist vergleichbar mit einem Rasenmäher, denn er frist vor allem Pflanzenkost. Und die Teiche leer. Ein Weibchen hat meherer hundert Junge, die äußerst überlebensfähig sind. 

Vorsicht vor Biotopverfälschung!
:a


----------



## The Driver (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Krebse und Muscheln als Köder???*

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...aessige-Marmorkrebse-bedrohen-Madagaskar.html


----------

